# White car - stick with sealant or back to wax?



## RCZ (Aug 13, 2010)

At the back end of last year, I switched from AG HD Wax to Werkstat Acryllic Jett after reading a number of threads.

I do like the Jett, but because people recommend layering, I'm already through half the bottle.

I'm wondering what to do now that the better weather is approaching. I'm going to be using the remaining HD Wax on my wife's metallic silver Qashqai.

As I see it, if I stick with the sealant, I could:

1. Buy another bottle of Jett...OR
2. Buy a bottle of Glos and just top up occassionally with my remaining Jett.

I must say, I actually find it more rewarding applying wax. I bought a sample pot of Autobrite Addiction (recommended for white cars) and was impressed with it. I find that applying Jett actually takes longer because of the layers/curing time. It's also quite difficult to see where needs buffing. I also find the beading better with a wax and although I'd been told that Jett would repel dirt better, I can't say I've noticed this.

So in summary, should I:
1. Get more Jett
2. Get Glos (in conjunction with Jett)
3. Go back to AB Addiction wax in summer?


----------



## bigmc (Mar 22, 2010)

I like my AJT but it doesn't make for an enjoyable experience imho, I also prefer waxing the car. It does repepl dirt better though in my limited experience with it, I had it trialed on the rear quarter and rear door of my car and that was the cleanest part of the bodywork come wash time and also made easier washing.


----------



## Maggi200 (Aug 21, 2009)

Yeah I don't enjoy using the jeffs kit whatsoever so I don't. I'm sticking with zaino on white myself, and plan on topping z2 with best of show


----------



## gally (May 25, 2008)

RCZ said:


> I must say, I actually find it more rewarding applying wax. I bought a sample pot of Autobrite Addiction (recommended for white cars) and was impressed with it.


The only reason I still use waxes is due to the enjoyment of using them, mosts sealants blow waxes out the water in every department.

I sold my C2 it just left me cold, Aquartz reload was the same. I'd rather my wax lasted 1 month than apply a sealant.

The likes of Z2 are a little closer to waxing as you're still "applying" them to the car.

The only time i'd really consider using one is winter, due to how bad we've had it recently.

Go back to waxing, it's nearly spring and from my pov detailing is an enjoyable hobbie, aswell as me doing it as a side job I still do it for the love of it not because I need the money or I have to.

I get satisfaction from it, I didn't get satisfaction using Sealants.


----------



## james_death (Aug 9, 2010)

Jett great for winter as no hang ups over temp, you admit you enjoy much more the wax experience and weather is picking up for the most part so go for the wax.
I dare say with the approach of winter again there will be another promo for the jett


----------



## gally (May 25, 2008)

maggi112 said:


> Yeah I don't enjoy using the jeffs kit whatsoever so I don't. I'm sticking with zaino on white myself, and plan on topping z2 with best of show


And the reason you're doing that...

You love the protection, the peace of mind from the Z2 but it won't give you the satisfaction of applying a nice wax. 

Best of both worlds.


----------



## Magic Detail (Jul 25, 2010)

I've recently started using sealants more, because they are easier to use, and offer better performance and looks - particularly on light coloured cars. I still use wax for darker cars, because no sealant can beat the warmth a wax gives paintwork. You don't notice this on light cars, white especially. Personally, I'd stick with the sealant for white, and even the silver.


----------



## Maggi200 (Aug 21, 2009)

gally said:


> And the reason you're doing that...
> 
> You love the protection, the peace of mind from the Z2 but it won't give you the satisfaction of applying a nice wax.
> 
> Best of both worlds.


Nah cos I've got too many LSP's and can't make up my mind :lol:


----------



## bigmc (Mar 22, 2010)

I don't think you can say a sealant offers bettter looks, I much prefer the warmer glow a wax gives but it is all subjective to the end user.


----------



## gally (May 25, 2008)

Haha! So so true!

As soon as you think about selling any, you want to use them again!


----------



## Alan W (May 11, 2006)

Have a look HERE, scroll down to the bottom of the page and click on Solid White recommendations. 

HTH,

Alan W


----------



## Maggi200 (Aug 21, 2009)

gally said:


> Haha! So so true!
> 
> As soon as you think about selling any, you want to use them again!


I totally regret selling Glasur. Best wax I've ever used in so many ways. Can't wait to see how BOS looks. Having said that, zaino is the best system I've ever tried, by a long, long way.

On white, zaino is simply epic IMO


----------



## bigmc (Mar 22, 2010)

Alan, while the reflections it creates are undoubtedly awesome it's not a pleasurable experience, it's undeniably quicker than waxing though, I can lash a layer on a mondeo in ten minutes or so.


----------



## gally (May 25, 2008)

I'd say i've never seen a better finish on a light car when Werkstat has been used, it simply blows me away how good a white or a silver can look.

But on a nice spring/summers evening, i'd rather be applying a couple of layers of Glasur than srpaying on some sealant or wiping on some Z2. I think most would agree.


----------



## RCZ (Aug 13, 2010)

It's more the fact that I like the end result. Now I've got into detailing, I can't stand our cars looking filthy. Also, because mine has no mudflaps, the sides get splattered easily. Her car hides the dirt better and only needs to be washed once or twice a month.

Thing is, my wife doesn't share my passion and is starting to get fed up of losing me for half a day each weekend, leaving her to look after the 2 kids.

So I want best results for least effort.

The consensus seems to be to go back to wax for summer. My car is less than 6 months old and has less that 2,500 miles on the clock. I already did a full prep in November. Do you think I can simply slap on the wax in summer as the jett protection will be starting to fade? Or even do another layer of Jett, then wax over the top?


----------



## bigmc (Mar 22, 2010)

IPA wipe down then wax over the top.


----------



## Alan W (May 11, 2006)

bigmc said:


> Alan, while the reflections it creates are undoubtedly awesome it's not a pleasurable experience, it's undeniably quicker than waxing though, I can lash a layer on a mondeo in ten minutes or so.


I totally agree and love my waxes as well! :thumb: However, on solid white (which struggles as a colour to show detailing effort ) I've got to admit that a good quality sealant will do it more justice than a wax.

Perhaps the OP could try a different make of sealant such as Blackfire or Wolfgang which are both very, very good products and the equal of Werkstat in my opinion.

Alan W


----------



## RCZ (Aug 13, 2010)

Alan W said:


> Perhaps the OP could try a different make of sealant such as Blackfire or Wolfgang which are both very, very good products and the equal of Werkstat in my opinion.
> 
> Alan W


This is my problem...I like trying new products...moving on from perfectly good products in search of the 'next big thing'. I wonder if anyone else here is guilty of that :wave:

I'm not unhappy with the Jett and think I've talked myself into going back to the Addiction, which I actually preferred to the AG HD wax because I felt it worked better on the white. It's actually a white wax as opposed to HD wax which is yellow-ish. The only reason for me to try another sealant would be if it was cheaper and/or didn't need multiple layers.


----------



## RCZ (Aug 13, 2010)

bigmc said:


> it's undeniably quicker than waxing though, I can lash a layer on a mondeo in ten minutes or so.


Not sure that's true with Jett which benefits from 3 or 4 layers. You're looking at a full day, whereas the waxing itself only takes about 45 mins.


----------



## Blueberry (Aug 10, 2007)

I love the Werkstat products, it really makes the flake pop on my pearl White.
I think it is quicker to use than wax, but you do feel like you're missing out on something when you don't apply a wax.

I do feel the sealant keeps your car cleaner for longer but obviously it's not going to stop your car getting dirty, especially in the middle of winter.
When I do my full detail and give the car the full works, I apply at least 2 layers of Werkstat, depending on time. On the next couple of washes, I apply at least another layer of Trigger, to end up with 4 or 5 layers. I think the beading this then leaves is phenomenal.:thumb: Subsequent washes after, I dry the car down using the Werkstat Glos, which leaves a lovely glossy finish.:thumb:

When I come to do my full Spring detail in the next couple of months, I will be applying the Werkstat topped with one of my 4 new waxes. You really can't beat applying a nice wax with your bare hands:thumb:

There's a place for both wax and sealants and the thing is try them out to find out what you like.


----------



## Summit Detailing (Oct 9, 2006)

Could you not have the best of both..i.e wax on the bonnet, roof & tailgate if you like the beading.

Then Jett on the side panels & rear bumper for it's apparent dirt repelling qualities..making washing that much easier.


----------



## RCZ (Aug 13, 2010)

Good point Chris - that's what I was thinking. 

Even with photos, it's quite difficult to compare and contrast when using different products at different times....especially when AG HD Wax, AB Addiction and Jett are all really good products in their own right. I'm still tempted to just get some Glos...but I must say, my shampoos (Megs Nxt Gen wash and AG BSC) both do a great job of renewing the beading effect.


----------



## John @ PB (Aug 25, 2010)

maggi112 said:


> Yeah I don't enjoy using the jeffs kit whatsoever so I don't. I'm sticking with zaino on white myself, and plan on topping z2 with best of show


Interesting: I love applying Jett as it's so quick and easy and it's easy to get a very thin coat on: with waxes, I'm always conscious of applying too much product.



bigmc said:


> I don't think you can say a sealant offers bettter looks, I much prefer the warmer glow a wax gives but it is all subjective to the end user.


Exactly, it's all subjective: our guides are just that, guides, and when someone emails or calls, I always ask what their expectations for the finish are: metallic black is a key one: some people are obsessed with flake pop, others just want it to look wet and black.

Our guides are based on our thoughts, the science behind it (bonding, layering, molecular structure of products) and a bit of feedback from customers.



Alan W said:


> Have a look HERE, scroll down to the bottom of the page and click on Solid White recommendations.
> 
> HTH,
> 
> Alan W






RCZ said:


> It's more the fact that I like the end result. Now I've got into detailing, I can't stand our cars looking filthy. Also, because mine has no mudflaps, the sides get splattered easily. Her car hides the dirt better and only needs to be washed once or twice a month.
> 
> Thing is, my wife doesn't share my passion and is starting to get fed up of losing me for half a day each weekend, leaving her to look after the 2 kids.
> 
> So I want best results for least effort.


A sealant will generally be slicker and dirt will slide off more easily. For cars that are prone to mud slinging up the sides, a sealant is usually better. I also find this is true for cars which sit in dusty environments which is often more likely in summer.



Alan W said:


> I totally agree and love my waxes as well! :thumb: However, on solid white (which struggles as a colour to show detailing effort ) I've got to admit that a good quality sealant will do it more justice than a wax.
> 
> Perhaps the OP could try a different make of sealant such as Blackfire or Wolfgang which are both very, very good products and the equal of Werkstat in my opinion.
> 
> Alan W


Blackfire All Finish Paint Protection does work well on white and being a thicker product might be more 'satisfying' to apply than Jett?

Nanolex is my immediate thought though: easy to apply (Premium) massive durability (Premium is up to 12 months from one application) great beading, slickness and the self cleaning effect which in this case could be the key factor. It also looks excellent on white, very similar in finish to Werkstat.



RCZ said:


> Not sure that's true with Jett which benefits from 3 or 4 layers. You're looking at a full day, whereas the waxing itself only takes about 45 mins.


One coat of Jett should be 15minutes tops, once you have the inital 3 or 4 coats on, it's just a case of adding an extra single coat every three or four months.

Assuming the car's washed, dried etc, one coat of Prime then three of Jett should be around 90minutes all in assuming you work round the car in the same order to allow curing time.


----------



## RCZ (Aug 13, 2010)

Thanks again John. So now I've got my layers on, you're saying I could just put another layer on once every 3 or 4 months...which suits me nicely :thumb: 

I was thinking of getting the Glos for say, every 2nd wash, but am wondering now whether it's more effort for little benefit.

I may put some AG HD Wax on the roof (because that's black) just for comparison's sake.

What would you recommend for the chrome arches out of Jett, HD or Addiction?


----------



## DetailMyCar (Apr 19, 2010)

Why not wax over the top of the sealant?


----------



## John @ PB (Aug 25, 2010)

RCZ said:


> Thanks again John. So now I've got my layers on, you're saying I could just put another layer on once every 3 or 4 months...which suits me nicely :thumb:
> 
> I was thinking of getting the Glos for say, every 2nd wash, but am wondering now whether it's more effort for little benefit.
> 
> ...


Glos is nice as a drying aid (car still wet, mist it over the panels then dry: adds some lubrication, tops up the protection a little).

You should only need to add a coat of Jett every few months, yes, usually if the beading stops being quite so tight.

Can't really commend on those options for the chrome arches as we only stock Jett but my automatic thought would be Prime then Jett anyway.





nickg123 said:


> Why not wax over the top of the sealant?


It'll mute the sharpness of the finish that the Werkstat will give (giving a warmer finish, generally not what's sought for white) and also take away some surface slickness and in this case surface slickness and ease of cleaning are high priorities.

Werkstat has such good protection and beading anyway, that waxing on top of it is probably unnecessary.


----------



## MidlandsCarCare (Feb 18, 2006)

I'd try Zaino or CG Blacklight


----------



## RCZ (Aug 13, 2010)

RussZS said:


> I'd try Zaino or CG Blacklight


What advantage would they give over Jett?


----------



## Blueberry (Aug 10, 2007)

RCZ, I used Werkstat Prime on my chrome arches. Beads water beautifully and adds a bit of protection too. Also used it on the bright work inside the car too:thumb:


----------



## RCZ (Aug 13, 2010)

Hi Blueberry - just realised who you are, after seeing your comment on the sealant thread. I'll use Jett on mine then as I haven't got Prime. It seems very similar in function to SRP, which I have a big bottle of.


----------



## John @ PB (Aug 25, 2010)

RCZ said:


> Hi Blueberry - just realised who you are, after seeing your comment on the sealant thread. I'll use Jett on mine then as I haven't got Prime. It seems very similar in function to SRP, which I have a big bottle of.


No abrasive cut with Werkstat Prime.


----------



## ahaydock (Jan 4, 2007)

Having tried both, AJT is definitely the best in terms of looks but I know what is being said about application. That said how many layers do you do - I find a few is enough with a regular top-up.

That said I have used waxes and being honest the difference in finish IMO is minimal - here is my White TT with Best of Show: http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=199800

I plan to Machine Polish (where most of your look come from anyway) my car soon, then use Dodo LPL and 2 layers of Skull Candy to see how that looks


----------



## Blueberry (Aug 10, 2007)

Hi RCZ, yes lurk on here too!

The Jett will be fine on your arches. I used the Prime for its cleaning properties and it brought the arches up nicely. I have not put anything else on the arches since November but it beads water beautifully like to keep contact with the arches to a minimum, so they just get pat dried.


----------



## RCZ (Aug 13, 2010)

Now the warmer weather is approaching, I was thinking of going back to wax, but have decided to stick with Jett for now. However, I may put some AG HD wax on the black roof (on top of the jett), even if just for comparison's sake. I think the black roof is far more prone to scratching, so the more protection the better.


----------



## Blueberry (Aug 10, 2007)

RCZ said:


> Now the warmer weather is approaching, I was thinking of going back to wax, but have decided to stick with Jett for now. However, I may put some AG HD wax on the black roof (on top of the jett), even if just for comparison's sake. I think the black roof is far more prone to scratching, so the more protection the better.


I agree about the roof, which is why I put the G-Teckniq C2 on it as durability is 8 months so again it means minimal contact and just a pat dry of the roof.
It seems to be doing the trick too, no swirls or scratches showing in the recent sun we've had :thumb:


----------

